# Steering needs to be tighter?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

What can I do to tighten up the steering action in my 93 XE? 
Back when I bought the car (~70k miles) the steering was tight and accurate. It took more mussel to turn the steering wheel, but the tight handling and secure feeling when changing lanes was worth the extra effort.
Now the steering is effortless and almost dangerous. I got newer wider tires put on and that seemed to help, but the steering action seems a little squirrelly. Any Ideas?

The car's running a front strut tower and upgraded front and rear sway bars. The struts have 90k miles on them, I wonder it they could be the problem. 
The fact is when I drive on the freeway and around town the steering seems loose and squirrelly. It should be firm and hold a straight line, not all over the place like it is now.
Alignment was recently done and tires show little to no ware.
The power steering has been well maintained. All fluid has been flushed and renewed at regular intervals. 


Any ideas as to how I can tighten this steering problem up?

Thanks 

Sethticlees


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

First make sure you have the tires inflated high. Another thing that I find odd is tha t when I put my 14s on with the cheap tires or my 15's with STS rubber there is a huge difference in feel. 

The Energy Suspension bushing on the rack can help but in my opinion it is good to solder a litte spacer in there so you can tighten it down better. 

I am about ready to put in my lower control arm bushing and I will tell you how much that improved the car, it should in a large fashion. I am also going to weld up a lower brace, ( from control arm pivot to control arm pivot ) and see how that works. Also get rid of the rubber mounts, in few weeks.. So I will have more relevent information soon.

The one thing everyone has told me is to get rid of the rubber mounts.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

This is an older thread but, 
Your tie rod ends have gone bad most likely.
Check them, move the tire left and right and watch for when the steering wheel moves. There should be little to no play. If there is just replace the inner and outer.
It's worth it.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Thats what I'm looking for!!!

Thanks Man!

I was hoping somebody would step up with some advice that could point me in the right direction.
Well give it a look and see whats what with the tie rods ends.

Thanks for your help there JoshB13sentra!


Seth


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> *Thats what I'm looking for!!!
> 
> Thanks Man!
> 
> ...


If that doesn't work try getting a new rack & pinion w/ inner tie rods and painted whatever color you want. While you're at it, get your rack & pinion upgraded with a better lock-to-lock ratio. A local steering wholesale & retail shop charged me $125 for my rack&pinion with 2.5 lock-lock ratio, better than the 3.7 or whatever factory is. If you're interested, call Texas Steer, Fort Worth, TX, 817-222-1828. Tell him Dan with the Sentra sent ya. 

By the way, after I upgraded the rack&pinion on my car, I could squeel my tires w/ 205/50/15's and quickly changin to the next lane on the highway at 60mph like "The Fast and The Furious." It didn't even take much effort (that happened on the first day, I'm not plannin on doin it again unless it's for an emergency). And, all you're doin is moving the steering wheel an inch or so rather than a whole 1/4 turn. It does take some time to get used to the upgraded steering. So, be careful and check to see if there's a car on the side of you first, only takes a half a second to switch lanes and hit someone (I had a close call one day, but luckily I saw the car in my little baby mirror on my power mirror).
Good luck,


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dho said:


> *
> 
> If that doesn't work try getting a new rack & pinion w/ inner tie rods and painted whatever color you want. While you're at it, get your rack & pinion upgraded with a better lock-to-lock ratio. A local steering wholesale & retail shop charged me $125 for my rack&pinion with 2.5 lock-lock ratio, better than the 3.7 or whatever factory is. If you're interested, call Texas Steer, Fort Worth, TX, 817-222-1828. Tell him Dan with the Sentra sent ya.
> 
> ...


dan, it's because you painted the r&p... added 30hp to your car...


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

James said:


> *
> 
> dan, it's because you painted the r&p... added 30hp to your car... *


Yeap, that's gotta be why.  I wish that 30hp would show in the track times, 11.2 1/8 mile w/ automatic.


----------

